# Cheapest Dakota Decoys?



## darock23 (Jul 31, 2013)

Wheres a guy to find the cheapest place to purchase dakota canadian decoys FB?

Thanks 
Scott


----------



## ehossk (Mar 6, 2010)

Prairie Wind Decoys
Rogers Sporting Goods
Bass Pro (if in stock)

Make sure you check the shipping charges b/c they can vary drastically.


----------



## Inkahoots (Aug 17, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

179.99 at Gander Mountain for a 6 pack of Dakota Lifesize Canadas.

Best price I have seen so far


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Nodak Classified-11dz dakota fully flocked lessers

viewtopic.php?f=58&t=105025


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

Macks prairie wings has 4 packs of honkers for $160 and free shipping.


----------

